# +Tempo Anzeige



## WOW2k6 (20. März 2008)

Nabend,

erstmal ein ganz dickes Lob, ein so einfach zu bedienender und vollständiger Char Planer auf Deutsch ist echt fantastisch!

Was ich noch gerne sehen würde wäre eine Zusammenfassung der +Zaubertempo Wertung sowie deren Pendant für Melees/Jäger, am Besten in Prozent.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Koelschy (21. März 2008)

Wär ich auch stark für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiLLakiLLaa (21. März 2008)

der melee und distanz crit müsste noch eingebaut werden


----------



## Beowolve (22. März 2008)

Eingebaut, ebenso wie Tempowertungen.


----------



## WOW2k6 (23. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Eingebaut, ebenso wie Tempowertungen.



Genial! Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

